# Almost Two Years with My Grizzly



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Nice review, I looked hard at this saw and the G0690 when I was shopping about a year ago for a TS upgrade.

definitely has some nice features on this saw and would suit almost any hobbyist for their needs. Glad you got one that came with little to no issues. Always that nervous time when you first unpack and assemble a saw and pray that you got a good one!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the review. It's always good to hear that setup of a machine like this, goes swell, and the performance is good also.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review, I have been looking very closely at the G1023RLWX 10" 5 HP 220V Cabinet Left-Tilting Table Saw. Seems to be very close to the saw you have purchased from Grizzly. Only real difference being, the 5 Hp motor rather than 3 Hp. My thought is for an extra 100 bucks why not go with a 5 Hp motor instead. I have limited space in the shop as I live in Southern California. So the router table connected to the table saw is a very practical function for me.
How do you like that base? As I will need the same set up I'm thinking.

You mentioned about putting a lift on your table. I don't know if you are aware of this or not, Triton Routers Do Not requires a lift. I have they're 3 1/4 Hp and love it. Before you mount it to the table you just remove the plunge spring. With a template you drill a hole in your plate for the above the table tool. The router bit changes are above the table as well with an auto lock, so it stays in the table once mounted. You only have to reach under the table to turn the main power switch off for you to be able to raise the bit all the way up and engage the auto lock to change bit, and if your locking the bit height for repeated cuts. There are videos and here is a review from Fine Woodworking.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/media/RouterTables.pdf

I don't work for them just sharing my thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## WillyParker (Aug 10, 2011)

KEN9>Had the same thought regarding the 5HP but it seemed like overkill and after using the machine I can't imagine, given the maximum depth of cut with a 10 inch blade, when that level of power would be required. Perhaps the 5 would be beneficial over a lifetime of use in that the motor would run at a lower % of maximum capacity and therefore last longer-theory behind the way turbojet engines are operated. The base is fine, I don't move my machine very often but it's easy to do. Give some thought to where you mount the swiveling casters, or better yet replace the fixed casters with swiveling ones.

Thanks for the gouge on the router, I'll check it out, PEACE AND BLESSINGS


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok thx for the info have a great day!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent job with the review!


----------

